# u16/17 & u18/19 boys



## Kante (Jan 10, 2019)

Some discussion on ongoing games etc. but not a lot on the older age groups. Figured start a thread and see if there's interest. 

here's predict for this weekend. home team listed first.

*u16/17:*
Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 2* 

*u18/19:*
Strikers 2 vs San Diego Surf 2*

*Surf hasn't played a lot of group games, so not a lot of data to work with. Should be better/more accurate after first weekend of Feb.


----------



## Kante (Jan 14, 2019)

Here's predicts vs actuals:

*u16/17:*
Predict: Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 2* 
*Actual: Strikers 2 vs San Diego Surf 1*

Notes: 

Per the game report, the u16/17 match was tied 1-1 until the 90th minute when Omar Sabbagh (subbed in for the Strikers at the half) scored the go-ahead goal near end of time.
The Strikers played 2003's for 18% of the total available minutes while SD Surf played 2003's for 40% of the available minutes.
*u18/19:*
Predict: Strikers 2 vs San Diego Surf 2*
*Actual: Strikers 2 vs San Diego Surf 4*

Note:

Per the game report, the u18/19 match was tied 2-2 until the 84th minute when Rene Cortez (subbed in for SD Surf at the 61st minute) scored the first of two of his late goals for the Surf.
*Surf hasn't played a lot of group games, so not a lot of data to work with. Should be better/more accurate after first weekend of Feb.


----------



## Kante (Jan 16, 2019)

For this weekend. Home teams listed first.

*U16/17:*
Nomads 1 vs LA Galaxy 2
San Diego Surf* 2 vs Albion 1

*U18/19:*
Nomads 1 vs LA Galaxy 3
San Diego Surf* 3 vs Albion 2

*Surf hasn't played a lot of group games, so not a lot of data to work with. Should be better/more accurate after first weekend of Feb.


----------



## Kante (Jan 23, 2019)

here's predicts vs actuals. home team listed first.

*U16/17:*
Predict: Nomads 1 vs LA Galaxy 2 _- Actuals: Nomads 0 vs LA Galaxy 1_

*U18/19:*
Predict: Nomads 1 vs LA Galaxy 3 _- Actuals: Nomads 1 vs LA Galaxy 3_


----------



## Kante (Jan 25, 2019)

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (1/26 & 1/27). home team listed first.

*U16/17:*
Albion 1 vs Barca 3
FC Golden State 1 vs LA Galaxy 1
SD Surf 2 vs Real Salt Lake 2
Strikers 2 vs Real SoCal 1

*U18/19:*
Albion 1 vs Real Salt Lake 3
Albion 1 vs Barca 5
FC Golden State 2 vs LA Galaxy 2
SD Surf 2 Real Salt Lake 2
Strikers 1 vs Real SoCal 1


----------



## Kante (Jan 30, 2019)

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (1/26 & 1/27). home team listed first. U18/19 Albion knocked off Barca in a surprise and the FCG vs LAG games were hard fought , tight games (and probably a lot of fun to watch).

*U16/17:*
Predict: FC Golden State 1 vs LA Galaxy 1. *Actuals: FC Golden State 0 vs LA Galaxy 2*
Predict: SD Surf 2 vs Real Salt Lake 2. *Actuals: SD Surf 1 vs Real Salt Lake 0*
Predict: Strikers 2 vs Real SoCal 1. *Actuals: Strikers 4 vs Real SoCal 1*.

*U18/19:*
Predict: Albion 1 vs Real Salt Lake 3. *Actuals: Albion 1 vs Real Salt Lake 3*

Predict: Albion 1 vs Barca 5. *Actuals: Albion 3 vs Barca 1*
_The big surprise of the day and a good win by Albion. Barca has significant dependency on their #9 who has scored more than 50% of their goals for the season. And, looking at the stats, there’s been big step down in Barca’s quality of play after their win against De Anza. Does anyone have more color/comment/opinions about this match? Am guessing that Albion had a solid game plan and good execution._

 Predict: FC Golden State 2 vs LA Galaxy 2. *Actuals: FC Golden State 1 vs LA Galaxy 0*
Predict: SD Surf 2 Real Salt Lake 2. *Actuals: SD Surf 2 Real Salt Lake 2*
Predict: Strikers 1 vs Real SoCal 1. *Actuals: Strikers 1 vs Real SoCal 1*


----------



## Kante (Feb 1, 2019)

here's predicts for this weekend (2/2 & 2/3). home team listed first. 

*U16/17*
Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 3
FC Golden State 1 v. Pats 1 (FCG is ranked #12 in the country by TopDrawer Feb '19)
LA Galaxy 2 v. Barca 1 (LAG is ranked #7 by Top Drawer)

*U18*
Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 3
FC Golden State 1 v. Pateadores 2 (FCG is ranked #7 by TopDrawer)
LA Galaxy 2 v. Barca 3 (Barca is ranked #5 by TopDrawer)


----------



## Kante (Feb 6, 2019)

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (2/2 & 2/3). home team listed first. Sounds like weather was miserable in most cases and probably led to some uncharacteristic play.

*U16/17*
Predict: Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 3. _*Actuals: Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 1. *_Per the game report, looks like SD Surf were missing a numbers of players. Is this typical?

FC Golden State 1 v. Pats 1. _*Actuals: FCG 2 v. Pats 1. *_Pats got an early goal to go up but FCG came back for the win. Not much more in the game report. Any more color from folks who were at the match?

LA Galaxy  v. Barca was postponed 

*U18*
Predict: Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 3. _*Actuals: Arsenal 2 v. SD Surf 1. *_Tight match with all goals coming in the last 15 minutes or so. Looks like SD Surf had a full roster so a good win by Arsenal. 

FC Golden State 1 v. Pateadores 2._* Actuals: FCG 1 v. Pats 1*_

LA Galaxy  v. Barca was postponed


----------



## younothat (Feb 6, 2019)

The U16/17  Galaxy Vs Barca Game was partly played; 2-0  Galaxy but was suspended due to rain and field conditions around 10 mins into the 2nd half.    Guess that wasn't enough time to make it official ? although thought it might be?
U18/19 didn't play,  Unfortunate for the Barcelona  players who bused in from AZ but at least the U15's played a complete game.


----------



## SBFDad (Feb 6, 2019)

younothat said:


> The U16/17  Galaxy Vs Barca Game was partly played; 2-0  Galaxy but was suspended due to rain and field conditions around 10 mins into the 2nd half.    Guess that wasn't enough time to make it official ? although thought it might be?
> U18/19 didn't play,  Unfortunate for the Barcelona  players who bused in from AZ but at least the U15's played a complete game.


From the DA Game Day Guide...

Must reach the 75th minute to be considered a completed game (i.e. in the event of inclement weather)


----------



## Kante (Feb 6, 2019)

here's predicts for this weekend (2/8 & 2/9). home teams are listed first.

*u16/17*
Nomads 1 v. Albion 2
Pats 1 v. SD Surf 1
Real SoCal 1 v. FCG 2

*u18/19*
Pats 3 v. SD Surf 1
Nomads 2 v. Albion 2
Real SoCal 1 v. FCG 3


----------



## Kante (Feb 13, 2019)

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (2/8 & 2/9). home teams are listed first.

*u16/17*
Predict: Nomads 1 v. Albion 2. _*Actuals: Nomads 1 v. Albion 0*_
Predict: Pats 1 v. SD Surf 1. _*Actuals: Pats 2 v. SD Surf 3. *_
Predict: Real SoCal 1 v. FCG 2. *Actuals: Real SoCal 2 v. FCG 0. *

*u18/19*
Predict: Pats 3 v. SD Surf 1. _*Actuals: Pats 3 v. SD Surf 1*_
Predict: Nomads 2 v. Albion 2. _*Actuals: Nomads 0 v. Albion 1*_
Predict: Real SoCal 1 v. FCG 3. _*Actuals: Real SoCal 1 v. FCG 3*_


----------



## Kante (Feb 21, 2019)

here's predicts. u17 does not include data from the GA cup but hopefully will by next week. congrats to LAG for 1st in the group and to RSL for qualifying. home teams are listed first.

*u17*
Barca 1 vs. SD Surf 2
Pats 3 vs. Arsenal 2
Nomads 1 vs Real SoCal 2

*u19*
Barca 5 vs. SD Surf 2
Pats 3 vs Arsenal 0
Nomads 2 vs. Real SoCal 1


----------



## Kante (Feb 25, 2019)

here's predicts vs actuals for 2/23 & 2/24.

*u17*
Predict. Barca 1 vs. SD Surf 2. _*Actuals: Barca 2 vs SD Surf 3.*_
Predict: Nomads 1 vs Real SoCal 2.  _*Actuals: Nomads 1 vs Real SoCal 3*_

*u19*
Predict: Barca 5 vs. SD Surf 2. *Actuals: Barca 2 vs. SD Surf 1*
Predict: Pats 3 vs Arsenal 0. _*Actuals: Pats 2 vs. Arsenal 0*_

*Needs results for:*
Predict: Pats 3 vs. Arsenal 2
Predict: Nomads 2 vs. Real SoCal 1


----------



## True love (Feb 25, 2019)

Just a question how comes Las Vegas SA Boy Silver 03 ranked so high in the nation at number six on topdrawersoccer.com, las vegas boy silver 03, even ranked in front of the LA Galaxy Academy 03, and if you move over to got-soccer.com, las vegas boy silver ranked fourth in the nation at gotsoccer.com. The other three highly ranked 03 teams in southern California on gotsoccer.com in the nation are boca juniors 03 at number 5. Coming in at number 14 Total futbol academy and rounded up at the number 16 spot is Strikers South Coast 03. Is las vegas boy silver 03 is academy team or no?  One thing for sure, most MLS club follow top drawer soccer youth rankings.


----------



## Kante (Feb 25, 2019)

True love said:


> Just a question how comes Las Vegas SA Boy Silver 03 ranked so high in the nation at number six on topdrawersoccer.com, las vegas boy silver 03, even ranked in front of the LA Galaxy Academy 03, and if you move over to got-soccer.com, las vegas boy silver ranked fourth in the nation at gotsoccer.com. The other three highly ranked 03 teams in southern California on gotsoccer.com in the nation are boca juniors 03 at number 5. Coming in at number 14 Total futbol academy and rounded up at the number 16 spot is Strikers South Coast 03. Is las vegas boy silver 03 is academy team or no?  One thing for sure, most MLS club follow top drawer soccer youth rankings.


Not sure, but good question. There's a number of folks who know more about how TopDrawer and GotSoccer do rankings on this discussion forum. Las Vegas is not an academy team.


----------



## Kante (Feb 25, 2019)

here's predictions for this weekend (3/2 & 3/3). home teams are listed first.

*u16/17*
Real Salt Lake 3 vs. Barca 2
SD Surf 1 vs. FCG 1
Strikers 3 vs. Nomads 1
Arsenal 3 vs. Ballistic 2
LA Galaxy 2 vs. Pateadores 1
*
U18/19*
SD Surf 1 vs. FCG 3
Real Salt Lake 2 vs. Barca 3 *game to watch* TD has Barca ranked #5 nationally and RSL #16. 
Strikers 1 vs. Nomads 1
LA Galaxy 2 vs. Pateadores 2


----------



## Kante (Mar 4, 2019)

here's predicts vs actual for this weekend (3/2 & 3/3). home teams are listed first.

*u16/17*
Predict: Real Salt Lake 3 vs. Barca 2. _*Actuals: Real Salt Lake 2 vs. Barca 1*_
Predict: Strikers 3 vs. Nomads 1. *Actuals: Strikers 0 vs. Nomads 1*
Predict: Arsenal 3 vs. Ballistic 2. _*Actuals: Does anyone have the final score here?*_
*
U18/19*
Predict: Real Salt Lake 2 vs. Barca 3. _*Actuals: Real Salt Lake 2 vs. Barca 0*_. This match was a game to watch this weekend since Barca is ranked #5 nationally by TopDrawer Soccer and RSL is ranked #16. Looks RSl was able to keep Barca's leading scorer - Matthew Hoppe, a 2001 player averaging 1.2 goals per game and a former Striker - under control for the duration of the game.  Per the game report, score was tied 0-0 at half and RSL was then able to get goals at the 58th and 69th minutes.

Does anyone have more color commentary on this match?

Predict: Strikers 1 vs. Nomads 1. _*Actuals: Strikers 2 vs. Nomads 4. *_Thought this game would be a defensive struggle but, per the game report, Nomads got going early with four goals in the first half, including two quick ones from Norcal product Christopher Mendez-Lemus in the 4th and 11th minutes. Strikers managed to regroup in the 2nd half but not quite enough.

Does anyone have more color commentary on this match?


----------



## Kante (Mar 6, 2019)

here's predicts for this weekend. Most teams have played at least ten games, so, hopefully, predicts will start to be dialed more. also, lots of parity makes for good competition but more difficult predicts. home teams are listed first.

*U16/17*
FC Golden State 2 vs. Barca 1
Nomads 2 vs. Arsenal 2
Pateadores 2 vs. Real SoCal 1
Strikers 2 vs. Albion 1

*U18/19*
FC Golden State 2 vs. Barca 2
Nomads 2 vs. Arsenal 1
Pateadores 4 vs. Real SoCal 1
Strikers 1 vs. Albion 2


----------



## Kante (Mar 11, 2019)

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend. home team is listed first. Decent weekend for the algo with room for improvement.

Does anyone have commentary on any of the games below?

*U16/17*
Predict: FC Golden State 2 vs. Barca 1. _*Actuals: FC Golden State 1 vs. Barca 1*_
Predict: Nomads 2 vs. Arsenal 2. Does anyone have results here?
Predict: Pateadores 2 vs. Real SoCal 1. _*Actuals: Pateadores 2 vs. Real SoCal 1*_
Predict: Strikers 2 vs. Albion 1. _*Actuals: Strikers 4 vs. Albion 1*_

*U18/19*
Predict: FC Golden State 2 vs. Barca 2. *Actuals: FC Golden State 0 vs. Barca 2*
Predict: Nomads 2 vs. Arsenal 1. _*Actuals: Nomads 1 vs. Arsenal 0*_
Predict: Pateadores 4 vs. Real SoCal 1. *Actuals: Pateadores 4 vs. Real SoCal 1*
Predict: Strikers 1 vs. Albion 2. _*Actuals: Strikers 2 vs. Albion 0*_


----------

